# Mississauga 65 Deluxe ri only 700$!!!!!!



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The Jensen and tubes alone would cost close to asking price.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

What a deal!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Still available?!? Great amp for anybody (esp @ this price) and even flipper material, but yet it sits. Something amiss with it?


----------



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm looking for a DRRI I asked if he would ship it to BC...

It is now sold


----------



## ricky_b (Feb 15, 2016)

Judging my the small mark I saw in Tolex above the Normal channel Bass and Treble controls in the Kijiji ad it looks like it might be now for sale here on the forum, unless I'm mistaken....



https://www.guitarscanada.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.guitarscanada.com/attachments/capture-d%E2%80%99%C3%A9cran-le-2022-05-24-%C3%A0-04-10-05-png.418810/


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

ricky_b said:


> Judging my the small mark I saw in Tolex above the Normal channel Bass and Treble controls in the Kijiji ad it looks like it might be now for sale here on the forum, unless I'm mistaken....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guitarscanada.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.guitarscanada.com/attachments/capture-d%E2%80%99%C3%A9cran-le-2022-05-24-%C3%A0-04-10-05-png.418810/


I thought this myself…but without any proof I didn’t want to say anything….but the guy selling says he’s had it for a while now…wink wink.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

ricky_b said:


> Judging my the small mark I saw in Tolex above the Normal channel Bass and Treble controls in the Kijiji ad it looks like it might be now for sale here on the forum, unless I'm mistaken....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guitarscanada.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.guitarscanada.com/attachments/capture-d%E2%80%99%C3%A9cran-le-2022-05-24-%C3%A0-04-10-05-png.418810/


You have some good eyes my man, not to mention the grill cloth has the same mark.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JBFairthorne said:


> I thought this myself…but without any proof I didn’t want to say anything….but the guy selling says he’s had it for a while now…wink wink.


To be fair the Oxford English Dictionary defines a "while" as

Noun
A period of time.

So that would not be an incorrect statement.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Now I’ve gotta check the new listing.

Edit. Ad currently says…a couple of years, in reply when asked.

The plot thickens.


----------



## ricky_b (Feb 15, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Edit. Ad currently says…a couple of years, in reply when asked.
> The plot thickens.


...it's the same amp, just a new price LoL


----------



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

Same amp. I likely would have bought it, but now ....no. Something just rubs me the wrong way. One thing to say hey got a great deal on this testing the market at $1100....vs I've owned it for two years...

Anyways... Good on him for getting a good deal, but be honest.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

We need to add *"I'm Flippin' This"* to the for sale section prefixes.


----------



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

I mean, you could always say, I was the guy on Kijiji, but realized it's value ... LoL 🤣


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So, does that mean we can comment on the price because this isn't a "for sale" ad?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The asking price is irrelevant to me personally. I’m more concerned with the lie. It immediately casts doubt on anything he says. Add THAT to the asking price and it kinda screams douchebaggery. That image is now linked with the user name now for me….whether that’s right or wrong.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

pspguitar said:


> I mean, you could always say, I was the guy on Kijiji, but realized it's value ... LoL 🤣


Plausible…and I had thought of that but….

Do you find it plausible that someone who has been a member here for 11 years ish, has actually posted a bit and is now posting in the FS area…that only NOW realizes he should be asking $1100 instead of $700 for a DRRI, possibly the most recognizable and commonly known value amp in existence? I’m not buyin’ it.

Stir that pot baby!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JBFairthorne said:


> The asking price is irrelevant to me personally. I’m more concerned with the lie. It immediately casts doubt on anything he says. Add THAT to the asking price and it kinda screams douchebaggery. That image is now linked with the user name now for me….whether that’s right or wrong.


I hear that. There is no law against flipping gear, hell it is a business.

Presuming the one side of the story checks out, which would seem likely, the manner in which it was undertaken I would take umbrage with. That is just shady.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The guys gonna make an easy $100-200 on that. If he hadn’t spent about $250 driving from one end of town to the other with the current gas prices.

$900 seems to be the sweet spot for DRRI used.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

JBFairthorne said:


> The asking price is irrelevant to me personally. I’m more concerned with the lie. It immediately casts doubt on anything he says. Add THAT to the asking price and it kinda screams douchebaggery. That image is now linked with the user name now for me….whether that’s right or wrong.


Yep. I'll just assume anything they post is bullshit at this point. I mean, I already kinda always do, but even more so now!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

pspguitar said:


> Same amp. I likely would have bought it, but now ....no. Something just rubs me the wrong way. One thing to say hey got a great deal on this testing the market at $1100....vs I've owned it for two years...
> 
> Anyways... Good on him for getting a good deal, but be honest.
> View attachment 418939


Settings seem different, I say tolex default is a coincidence. Different amp.


----------

